# MY NEW CAR !!! ONLY £75 WELL SPENT POUNDS :p



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

Right first of the car is a mess atm as have only just picked it up but will get a good going over tomorow 

this 1.8 renault 19 cabriolet cost me the grand sum of 75 squid and it actually really good nik for the money and age does need bit of work doin as you will see( indicator dodgy and hood window gone bit dodgy ) but yeah so heres the piccies :thumb:

oh and btw i thought i would share my insurance quote with you, it will cost £2300 on tp,f,t and that on my mums insurance with full no claims but i am 17 lmao :wall:
































































THANKS FOR LOOKIN !! FINISHED PICS TOMOZ BEST GET CRACKIN !!!


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I bet that will come up a treat. 

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sound dude, is it ok mechanically?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

insurance is a bummer on them, im 39, and insure 16v's for the princely sum of £250, including full breakdown cover!

so being old has some advantages!


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> sound dude, is it ok mechanically?


Yeah it all mechaniclly sound and everything works as it should the leather almost perfect and cd player looks nicer than the car lol so i would say i pretty chuffed with it


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a bargain at £75.

I take it the car is registered in your mums name as she is the policy holder?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

£2300 to insure a £75 car?

Am i missing something here or is that a really bad decision?


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

oh yeah just noticed date on camera still wrong sorry also i dont think so no cuz it worth more once all sorted and no matter what at my age it gunna cost loads , my astra costs 1000 a year insurance and it worth like 600 quid lol bit of a p*** take really


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> £2300 for a 17 year old hit a ferrari at 100mph in a £75 car


^^^ Is how the insurance company see it

But I do agree, I'd rather spend £1500 on a 1.1 newer fiesta, and pay £875 insurance.

BARGAIN though :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

clean it up and sell it i would say!


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

was dbating that idea and might do it next summer when i can get more for it but atm i like the novelty factor of " cruisin with the roof down " lol


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

ChEzNy_91 said:


> was dbating that idea and might do it next summer when i can get more for it but atm i like the novelty factor of " cruisin with the roof down " lol


what now its coming to winter you mean?:thumb: nice


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah lol driving it home i had my hat and scalf and 2 jackets on justy so i could have the roof down on my first drve in it , sad teenage kicks i guess


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a bargain to me. Great colour as well will come up lovely. If it was me i would probably do it up and sell it that insurance quote is  should be able to make a tidy profit.

Rob


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice should come up a treat. How come only 75 notes? Is the engine missing?


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

no it was my uncles and he has just baught a 307cc and wanted rid of the renault ASAP


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bargain car, but the insurance is ridiculous!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Not bad for £75. It costs me £75 to fill my car up with petrol.

Looks like it has had megane wheels fitted. 

The car will come up a treat im sure.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks a very tidy and straight car for £75, and you know it's history, so it's a good deal, it'll come up a treat given a little tlc too... but that insurance figure... ouch!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

clifford said:


> clean it up and sell it i would say!


Yep you make a nice tidy profit doing that.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

As above that is the kinna bargin I am sure most of us would like to get our detailing hands on and turn it into a tidy profit 

Could be a learning curve find out just what you can do !!!!

Keep us posted with pics :buffer:


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

great buy !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

For £75 you have a good project to get your teeth into. The car is a good colour and when the paint work has been tackled it will look the business. Good luck with you first car and all look forward to see the project develop. :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Detail it and sell it on for a nice little profit! Must be worth say £500+? £2k+ for insurance is crazy!!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Lets see some cleaning pics??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

should come up nice, but having an engine that big will cause you nothing but problems when it comes to insurance at 17 years old


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Schnorbitz said:


> Detail it and sell it on for a nice little profit! Must be worth say £500+? £2k+ for insurance is crazy!!


for something with a 1.8 engine for a 17 year old its not supprising - i was paying £1300 third party, fire and theft at 18 for 1 mk3 fiesta 1.0 worth £300


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

sound m8 

sadly the £2300 insurance is largely to cover the cost of the 3rd party that statistically younger drivers are more likely to hit.

credit as well m8 for stumping up the £££ to pay it!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice motor mate, :thumb:

insurance is a bugger when your young

i never paid below 1500 for it 

even on 1L 205's and nova's

i still pay that now at 23 but i do have a traders policy so it's worth it :thumb:


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

my first car was a 1.8 scirocco, cost £1900 to buy and £700 to insure age 18... that was back in 1989...



complete s***heap it was too.


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice motor mate, should come up sweet. Not seen one of them in a while!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh to be 17! I was in the same boat as you chap. Bought a silly car and went on parents insurance. I was poor for a lot of my younger years! That will look sweet when polished up. Well done on getting a bargain too


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont forget being on your parents insurance breaks the t&c's as its your car, and you are the main driver, and in the case of an accident technically you're not insured. Ins companies are cracking down on this in a BIG way these days.....

bargain for £75 though...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ChEzNy_91 said:


> no it was my uncles and he has just baught a 307cc and wanted rid of the renault ASAP


Great potential in that, what a superb purchase, mate :thumb:

(your Uncle hasn't got anything else he wants shut of ASAP has he? :lol: :lol


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

nice little motor there fella -


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

cheers for comments guys very nmuch appreciated also got sum pics of it after quick wash n clay but then weather took turbn for the worst so will finish tomoz kk


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok first of all it has only been washed and clayed so no dressings or polish or wax applied yet !

first pic is before:










this is my 50/50 shot :thumb:










then the afters ( nearly ) 




































































































remember guys i a :newbie: so go easy lol


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

loads better fella :thumb: 

and one hell of a first car :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

No way! my cousin only paid £1700 for a Lancer Evo 2 on his mum's insurance when he was 19. 

Was a few years ago though.

Try shopping around...........alot!


----------



## Kevstir (Jul 15, 2008)

what a great bargain, looks like the paint works in pretty good nick too


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

top work on the clean up dude - get those pics up with the dressings applied.


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

yeh will post pics once i polished and waxes tomoz weather dpending lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

That is a proper bargain motor that mate, pity about the insurance tho, looks in really good condition though, nice choice.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

can't believe you only paid £75 for that!

i've seen worse on cars costing £2000+

if you're looking for insurance, i find Tesco is the cheapest for younger drivers (obviously depends on your circumstances, but i've always found it the cheapest)

oh, and Kwik Fit insurance is rubbish, they give you a good price but if you have an accident, it's like getting blood out of a stone.

Tim


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely pays to shop around. Am 27 and although been named on cars since I was 17, never had my own policy till I bought a car in January, brand new £9k Seat Ibiza 1.4. Drove it from the dealers on their 7 day free insurance but the renewal quote from them was like £2k+, settled with Direct Line for £436 but prices on confused.com ranged from around what I paid to up to £3k which is a ridiculous range!

Nice car though you got, bargain for £75


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

good buy mate and the clean was exellent aswell keep it up


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Bargain.....the plate my be worth a few hundred quid too....mike/mick???


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the cheap purchase, but as Bigpickle said, front is bad mmmkay? Its just too risky insuring yourself as a second driver especially at that age where insurance companies can easily tell your the main driver


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

ianking said:


> Not bad for £75. It costs me £75 to fill my car up with petrol.
> 
> Looks like it has had megane wheels fitted.
> 
> The car will come up a treat im sure.


Same here! Nice car tho for £75 bargain! See it has megane coupe alloy wheels on it?!

Looks much better clean :thumb:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looking good mate!

bargain that!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

looks much better after a clean. £75 is a bloody bargain!


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work, well done!

That is such a great looking car for £75. As the guys say, it's so nice when you see an old model looking much better than £10k+ cars. 

Keep up the great work and updates :thumb:


----------

